# I did it!



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I had enough, and just did it. I pulled Stogie from showing in Sept, it was just too much because I cant let him stay on the road with a handler. And it was too hard to rake in wins going only to select shows. I cut HIM DOWN!!!

Some of you saw it on facebook, but here are a couple of studio shots. He loves it, actually he may not even know. He is acting the same. I think he is adorable and probably so much more comfortable.

Thank you for the nice comments some of you already left. I was nervous doing it.

OH and I took him to Odyssey Pets in Dallas on Preston. Bill and JoAnn Redwine own it and they also have Stogies brother Cheyenne. 
Link: http://www.odysseypets.com/


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

He is ADORABLE!!!!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

What a handsome boy! I love the head tilt!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

That is an ADORABLE cut! Did you do it yourself or have it done? He's just as gorgeous as ever. What a doll!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

What a wonderful puppy cut..... one of the best I've seen. 
(And a beautiful set of photos too!)


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awwww! I am glad you kept his ears- they look so silky! It makes Stogie look so much younger. Is he running around and being more active?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Melissa~ I wouldn't have recognized him, but what a doll! I agree, he _is_ adorable!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Melissa~
He looks great! I bet he is going to be a happier boy now that he gets to stay home!:biggrin1:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Stogie still could bring sexy back!:biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

WOW!!! I wouldn't of even recognised him Melissa...He was so regal and now he's so puppyish looking.What a nice job on the clip...I love seeing his colors and his eyes. I bet you love the more carefree style too.

Congrats on having Stogie home and in your home!:hug::thumb:


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

I LUB THAT BOY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Melissa, Stogie looks great cut down! Very cute..

Ryan


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL PICTURES, BEAUTIFUL DOG!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Melissa, there's my handsome boy!!! He is beyond beautiful in full coat or cut down.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

What a sexy boy he is, I mean stud!!! I love the cut Melissa.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

very cute and a nice cut.

great pics too! was it a 3 light set up?

joe


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

THANK YOU EVERYONE!!!! He is so cute. He loves it. 
He can get around just as well, even before he was so athletic. He takes the stairs two at a time and can jump clear across the room from standing still. 

It was one light.  and a reflector which didnt do much good sense his hair shadows his eyes. Prob need two for dogs.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

On one hand, I can't believe you actually did it, but on the other, I'm happy for both of you. Congratulations for getting such a great cut for his first time!

I didn't realize the Redwine's own a grooming shop. Cool!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

He looks awesome! I am sure he feels better too, I know Oliver does. What beautiful coloring Stogie has...I always loved it, but it looks even softer now.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Adorable! He's just adorable! He looks SOOO soft and fuzzy, I can see why you needed the break! He's still as gorgeous as ever, the groomer did a great job!

K.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh, he looks so adorable. I love the coloring in his ears. I'm glad you are excited about it.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I swear if you posted his pick and said "who is this" we would never had known!! What a handsome fella with his haircut!! He look so soft and if he is smiling in those pictures. Good for you Melissa!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

He's beautiful...I love his coloring.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I wouldn't have recognized him! How adorable he looks in his new do too! I love his coloring.


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd like to take his picture to the groomer to show her what I want Eddie to look like! Wonderful cut!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh my! the stud muffin looks like a puppy again. IWASP! very cute boy you have there Mellissa.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

He looks very cute! I'm one of those Hav owners who prefers the shortened look. But I only go down to 1 inch. I think it's also far more comfortable for our little guys!

Welcome to the club!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Melissa, Stogie is sooooo gorgeous anyway you cut his hair. I love it!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

He is adorable. I love the smiling shots, but that head tilt is so darn cute. You are a brave lady. I keep thinking about getting Cicero cut, but I'm so afraid of what he will turn out looking like. Your boy looks great...younger...happy...soft. I'm sure they do feel better with a shorter coat. I'm gald he is home with you instead of on the road!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I love his cut. What a cutie. You can really see the variety of colors in his coat. I'll bet he feels like velvet too. Handsome boy!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Love the cut, he looks like a puppy again. 

Don't you wish cutting our hair made us look younger too.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Still very handsome!!! His hair will be so much more manageable now.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Stogie's a puppy again!!! Wow, what a beautiful boy, short coat or long. I always said Stogie was on of my top fave dogs in the forum and though I'm a little sad to see his gorgeous coat gone, I think he looks just as dashing as ever, with perhaps a little more spunk in his eyes. LOVE it!!! You were very brave, Melissa, but the little guy looks fantastic.

I'm so happy he'll be home with you now. Give him a squish from this Fr. Cdn. chick and a kiss on both cheeks, o.k.? :biggrin1:


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Wow! What a cute cut...almost makes me want to....

Nope, can't do it yet. Sophie is too cute with all her fluff; plus, with her sable markings, I'd lose what little black tipping she has left on her body!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Paige said:


> Love the cut, he looks like a puppy again.
> 
> * Don't you wish cutting our hair made us look younger too.*


Amen to that! ound:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Stogie is absolutely gorgeous no matter what coat he's in. He really does look like a puppy. If only I could be guaranteed a look like that, I might cut Milo down. Maybe next spring.


----------



## ashi's mom (Oct 27, 2008)

Perugina said:


> Wow! What a cute cut...almost makes me want to....
> 
> Nope, can't do it yet. Sophie is too cute with all her fluff; plus, with her sable markings, I'd lose what little black tipping she has left on her body!


Our Ashi had the sable markings too. But had to cut her in a puppy cut after a year and a half. It's just too hot down here in Florida. I think she's much happier!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Melissa Stogie is as handsome as ever, I love his new cut.

How about Goldie, did she get to spend the day at the spa also?


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

He's beautiful!

Marie


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

You give me courage. If you can cut Stogie down, maybe I can get Dusty a haircut. Maybe.

He really does look great in any style!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Goldie goes in on Saturday. But she has been shorter for a while. Right now she is a matted mess, but I have been working on her. Thanks everyone! He is so spunky, I think he loves it.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Stogie looks so cute and he is a natural in front of the camera!

Kathie


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

He looks adorable!! That's a great cut!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Well, I'm going to miss seeing Stogie in his full coat. It was so beautiful. But, he has such a beautiful face that was hiding under all that hair. He looks great!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Now I can see what Posh would like cut down.  He looks pretty darn happy!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*good lookin' iz good lookin....*

I wonder if they dogs even really notice! I do know that shorter hair sure dries faster...and that can be a really good thing!

Its funny Melissa, I'm not even showing, and yet yearn for the longer coat when I cut it...and then when it gets long, I give in and cut it again for their convenience and ease.

I think they are gorgeous in all stages...your photographs, as always, are amazing.

Did you try www.poshyourpet.com and give him all sorts of new hair!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi's been having a problem with allergies. From scratching so much, there is a pretty big area right behind his shoulders where he lost a lot of hair. It was weird looking, because that area was very short and curly and then he had a big pouf of cotton candy hair. So, the other night I couldn't stand it anymore and scissored all that cotton candy hair off so it would be the same length as where he scratched. He looks so much better and I'm hoping it grows back as nice as the other part did.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Melissa...I love his cut and I'm happy he's home with you! OK, so now I feel like a just might do the same to Doc...if only I could go to your groomer!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Such a handsome boy! He looks fantastic!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

OMG! He looks so cute. I love his eyes and his face! He looks so tiny now.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

irnfit said:


> So, the other night I couldn't stand it anymore and scissored all that cotton candy hair off so it would be the same length as where he scratched. He looks so much better and I'm hoping it grows back as nice as the other part did.


Michele, hoto: please! 

Melissa, Stogie looks awesome, and extremely soft!!!


----------

